# Megaminx?



## uberCuber (Jun 28, 2010)

Just curious, for those of you who are experts at blindsolving cubes, has anyone ever tried blindfold-solving a megaminx?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 28, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Just curious, for those of you who are experts at blindsolving cubes, has anyone ever tried blindfold-solving a megaminx?



This question belongs to the one answer/question topic.

For the record: I know of 5 speedcubers who tried and succeeded: Stefan Pochmann, Chirs Brownlee, Ryosuke Mondo, Mike Hughey and István Kocza.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 28, 2010)

I believe stefan did it in '04


----------



## Henrik (Jun 28, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, for those of you who are experts at blindsolving cubes, has anyone ever tried blindfold-solving a megaminx?
> ...



and Frank Severinsen. I think, he has tried and I'm pretty sure he got one.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 28, 2010)

was it too hard to name the thread as "BLD megaminx" ?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 28, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> was it too hard to name the thread as "BLD megaminx" ?


Still vague though.
How about "Has anyone done Megaminx BLD?"


----------

